
JQuery API Browser v1.3 - abhishektwr
http://api.jquery.com/browser/
======
elbac
<http://jqapi.com> still seems superior or am I missing something?

~~~
ender7
Yeah, I'm not a fan. The animations don't add anything and end up wasting your
time as you wait for them to complete. The fact that most of the tree is
hidden after you click on something makes browsing annoying.

jqapi, on the other hand, is awesome

------
threepointone
Am I missing something, or is nothing bookmarkable anymore?

------
abhishektwr
my apologies, I did not realise that it was outdated. will be cross check
before submitting next time.

